# question on siemens senetron breaker



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

wow didnt realize this was such a clunker. Or maybe I'm on everybody's ignore list


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I would wait for the information gathered by the power monitor equipment.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

It was not my gig. I was just passing by. I was just curious if it had something to do with senetron. I was hoping someone had a similar story to relate.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I never play with one, we see mostly Cutler-Hammer.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

we had a similar issue with a pair of 225A Sentrons...one was in the MDP, one was in the Sub-panel...why there were 2? don't know, ask the engineers...

ours turned out to be a problem with an arc in a high bay ballast...it would happen intermittently, at different times...we monitored it for a week, never went over 150A on the circuit...

unfortunately the service was about 17 yrs old at the time, and Siemens wanted nothing to do with it...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Interesting....? The wearhouse has many high bay lights as well.
When I quickly scrolled through the power analyzer that the power company had set up nothing seemed to jump out at me. Plus If the breaker is tripping in the building one can only assume that the problem is originating in the building correct..? So im not sure why the power company is involved with this.
I am also curious as to why they would have installed this particuar breaker. Senetron series 300 amp JXD6. From what I understand these are capable of being reverse fed. And the one that was replaced also lookes pretty new. 
Can someone explaing to me what the three trip adjustment knobs do on this particular breaker..?


----------

